# Ervaringen met instellingen > Ervaringen met huisartsen >  Ervaringen met huisarts Zengerink (Strijen)

## Nationaal Gezondheids Forum

Naam huisarts: Zengerink

Werkzaam in zorginstelling / huisartsenpraktijk: Huisartsenpraktijk bij de Molen, Strijen

Adres: Molenstraat 23, Strijen

Website: www.bijdemolen.com


*Wat zijn jouw ervaringen met de huisarts Zengerink*

----------

